# online uniform order



## whelton44 (23 Oct 2008)

hey guys i was over at my clothing store yesturday and heard we can order some stuff from logistics online can anyone give me the url for this as i cannot find it thanks .

o.s whelton


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2008)

Here it is:

http://www.logistikunicorp.com/

You'll be prompted to register if you've never used it before.


----------



## whelton44 (24 Oct 2008)

thanks friend much appreciated


----------



## daftandbarmy (24 Oct 2008)

Hint: Make sure that you know your clothing sizes, civvy or military versions, before you go online.


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2008)

Am I reading that correctly? A PID at 16?!


----------



## dimsum (24 Oct 2008)

Well, you can join the Reserves as an NCM at 16.  Considering he doesn't have access to Logistik, I'm guessing he hasn't gone to BMQ yet.  

*Unrelated note*  Have they finally updated PREVOST's building?  Always reminded me of a public school  ;D


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, you can join the Reserves as an NCM at 16.  Considering he doesn't have access to Logistik, I'm guessing he hasn't gone to BMQ yet.



No, No, I knew that. Just that a 16yrs old PID is well... seeing how Divers are always more mature candidates... 16...


----------



## whelton44 (24 Oct 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well, you can join the Reserves as an NCM at 16.  Considering he doesn't have access to Logistik, I'm guessing he hasn't gone to BMQ yet.
> 
> *Unrelated note*  Have they finally updated PREVOST's building?  Always reminded me of a public school  ;D


ya im pre bmq but ya i was accepted in september i turn 17 in march , and to answer your question nope lol its still the old school hospital setting


----------



## Run away gun (24 Oct 2008)

Your measurements will be automatically put into Logistik Unicorp through the system when you get fit for your initial issue of DEU. And since you are in the reserves, I believe you have to wait till 1 year of service or QL3 qualified, whichever comes first. So I doubt you even have access to Logistik Unicorps yet.


----------

